# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > سوال: تغییر سایز عکس با C++‎

## i.tino

سلام
میخواستم بدونم چه جوری میتونم با C++‎ یه عکس رو سایزشو تغییر بدم

----------


## m2_farzan

سلام.

فرض کرده ام منظورتون از سایز،‌ ابعاد تصویر بر حسب پیکسل هست، نه حجم فایل عکس روی حافظه.

برای تغییر ابعاد تصویر میتونید از کتابخانه OpenCV استفاده کنید. این کتابخانه تابعی به نام resize داره که مستنداتش در لینک زیر اومده:
https://docs.opencv.org/3.0-alpha/modules/imgproc/doc/geometric_transformations.html#resize

مراحل کار به صورت زیر هست:

۱- فایل عکس رو با استفاده از تایع imread بخونید. خروجی این تابع از نوع Mat هست که یک ماتریس دو بعدی از پیکسل رو نگهداری میکنه. مستندات تابع imread در لینک زیر اومده:
https://docs.opencv.org/3.0-alpha/mo...es.html#imread

۲- یک نمونه از Mat بسازید که خروجی را در آن خواهیم نوشت.

۳- با استفاده از تابع resize که لینک مستنداتش در بالا آورده شد، سایز عکس را تغییر دهید.

۴- با استفاده از تابع imwrite، خروجی را در فایل ذخیره کنید. مستدات این تابع:
https://docs.opencv.org/3.0-alpha/mo...s.html#imwrite

موفق باشید

----------

